# How long have you been....?



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

Single?

In a relationship?

Married?

Engaged?

Divorced?

whatever the heck you feel like posting. feel free to update as you go along.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

single: a little over a year. (lol, I'm not trying to be angsty here, I just realized how long it's been for me, so I thought y'all would like to share your happiness/boredom/etc...)


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

married 12 and a half years.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

In love with women. 42 years. Since the moment I popped out.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

single for 28 years. soon 29


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I've been *in a relationship* for over a year (with an ENTP).


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

Single for 17 years....


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

In a relationship for about 2 months.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been single for about a year and a half. However, my last "relationship" really wasn't all that serious, and it didn't last long - so I have been *single* and *non-serious* for a bit over two years now. 

Planning to keep it that way for a while!


----------



## AlexOrgasmic (Feb 6, 2011)

I've been off-and-on with someone for four months, but only officially in a relatinship for one.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I think I'm approaching three years of being single. It was a conscious choice I made to reevaluate things. Writing this out makes me realize how long it's been though.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Made it official this past Saturday, but have been essentially in a relationship for past two to three months...with lots of courting prior to that. 

:happy:


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

Single: A very long time.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Single my whole life.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I have been in a relationship for just over a year.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Been dating for two and a half years (without pause, for once). First two years were online, past 6 months we were living together, and we're going to be long distance again in about a week. Long story. But we don't plan to give up any time soon.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Married. Close to 25 years now. Worst marriage ever, but I refuse to divorce. Cheated a couple of times, a few bumps in the road, but still bond won't break. It's a principle-- how marriage should be.


----------



## fievre (Mar 10, 2010)

In a relationship for two days short of eleven months. It still blows my mind that this is happening.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Have been sexually active for 21 years.Have been separated from my abusive,manipulative husband for 10 years on the 26 of May.I think it is about time i divorce him,so that i can get on with my life.I'm stuck in limbo,i can't go forward or back.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Been together with my ISTP for 10 months and 15 days, but was unofficially in a LDR with him for a year before then. I'm still falling, puppy loving, dreamily sighing, eye googeling, shyly blushing, teenage school girl crushing, head over heels in love with him! It still makes my heart race every time he rings the door bell, and when he holds me tight I just want to cry because my heart is so flooded with emotion. There really are no words to describe how I feel about him... he makes me so happy. :blushed:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I've been single for 20 years. Almost 21 in about a month. roud:


----------



## Yourlovelyquinn (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been single since March 2010 and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Single for 22 years. Then a 3 months relationship. Then single for 2 years. Then a relationship for 7 and a half months and counting.


----------



## Ezra (Mar 19, 2011)

Yourlovelyquinn said:


> I've been single since March 2010 and I'm enjoying it.


How long were you in a relationship before that though, and how good was it?

After my first break up I was gutted to fuck, then a month later I was revelling in opportunities abound. I met up with my ex for a drink and she was taken aback that I had recovered so quickly. It wasn't long before I was back in another relationship. This had no long-term potential, so I got with a Four INFP 

At first, she said what you said. Actually, she was anti-committal, and "afraid of 'forever'". A year and two months later, she can't see herself leaving me.


----------



## Yourlovelyquinn (Mar 20, 2011)

I was in a really bad relationship. The guy was emotionally abusive and I got out before it got physical. I'm enjoying my freedom. I'm not scared of forever, just forever with the wrong person. I'm going to focus on myself for a while before I even think about getting tied down again. 

Congrats on your relationship. I wish you the best. INFP 4's are awesome


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have been single for the last 10 years


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

I was _*single*_ once, then started a _*relationship*_, that led to an _*engagement*_, and then onto _*marriage*_, that ended with a _*divorce*_.


----------



## TaylorP (Mar 22, 2011)

Single for 4 years, 7 month "fling" single rest.

But I have been in a On and Off relationship with my boat, lol rower humour, for 9 years


----------



## kodyg4 (Feb 25, 2011)

single for 17 years.. since birth. relationship 1.5 years. single yet again. haha


----------



## Peacock (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been in a relationship for two years this June. (Don't feel like counting out the months.)
I was single for all my seventeen years before that. Besides silly little kid dating.


----------



## Stillwater (Dec 14, 2009)

Currently messing around but not sure, nor in a hurry as to what label to attach yet.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

....have I been dating this ENFP? 19 years off and on. We're trying not to rush things so we're taking things slow. You know, get to know each other a little better. :tongue:


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

I've been single for almost 4 years now. I was in a relationship for 1 and 1/2 years. Never married.


----------



## Jolie (Mar 26, 2011)

Single for 9 months. (with 3 dating episodes that didn't last long, in-between.) Well, in about 5-6 months I'll most likely leave my country to study abroad, so I don't feel like starting a relationship here


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Widowed for four years, after 20 years of a great marriage.


----------



## Sungiant (Mar 31, 2011)

Married for thirteen years. Nearly fourteen.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

Zster said:


> Widowed for four years, after 20 years of a great marriage.


Awh...That is very sad and sweet. 

I have been married for 15 and a half years.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

In a relationship?

Not in one!

Married?

I never will be!

Engaged?

See above!

Divorced?

Fortunately, never.

Single?

Excluding that duplicitous bitch, about 10 months of absolutely no love, affection, or human intimacy. Considering that bitch, about 2 months.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> In a relationship?
> 
> Not in one!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Fizz said:


>












Rage Guy (fffuuuu) | Know Your Meme


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

sonicdrink said:


> Single?


4 months.

Been very peaceful, I've thoroughly enjoyed it. :3


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Single nearly 18 years.

Derpa derp.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Single for the last ~4 years.


----------



## Out0fAmmo (Nov 30, 2010)

Single, all my life :mellow:


----------



## Kimmery (Aug 11, 2010)

Been in a relationship 4 years.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Single: 3 Years.


----------



## Ezra (Mar 19, 2011)

Yourlovelyquinn said:


> I was in a really bad relationship. The guy was emotionally abusive and I got out before it got physical. I'm enjoying my freedom.


Good stuff, I'm glad you are. Abusiveness sucks man, I was gutted when my girl suggested I was possibly abusive (I obviously wasn't - she just blows shit out of proportion. However, being an Eight, there are things there that could easily be tied in with abuse, and we probably are the most abuse-prone (sx 8s at least)). What type was he?



> I'm not scared of forever, just forever with the wrong person.


Babe, is that you? 

(I forgot that this is what she meant, not that she was anti-committal in general. You guys must all be the same in this respect. The problem comes when you're constantly assessing whether or not he is the right guy when it's quite obvious that he is. But I think if he really is, the answer will come to you eventually.)



> I'm going to focus on myself for a while before I even think about getting tied down again.


Good idea. I hope you find the right person soon. You will do, you're a great looking girl and INFP Fours always get snatched up by gods like me  (yes, I'm sorry, you will have to put up with the arrogance. Hopefully you'll find it funny though. We do, after all, treat it as a game.



> Congrats on your relationship. I wish you the best. INFP 4's are awesome


Cheers, you lot are top notch. No other type has such a combination of depth, character, warmth and sexiness.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have been married for almost 7 years!


----------



## Yourlovelyquinn (Mar 20, 2011)

Ezra said:


> Good stuff, I'm glad you are. Abusiveness sucks man, I was gutted when my girl suggested I was possibly abusive (I obviously wasn't - she just blows shit out of proportion. However, being an Eight, there are things there that could easily be tied in with abuse, and we probably are the most abuse-prone (sx 8s at least)). What type was he?
> 
> He was an ISTJ 8 I believe, but I'm not sure. He had a lot of issues though.
> 
> ...


Why thank you!


----------



## Yourlovelyquinn (Mar 20, 2011)

Yourlovelyquinn said:


> Why thank you!


Whoops, I still quote like a newb! Sorry


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

Single for about a month, out of a 2 month relationship. My life is so healthy ^.^


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

sonicdrink said:


> Single?
> 
> In a relationship?


In a relationship, 14 months total. That leaves me being single for 21 years and 10 months. Going strong man!

foreveralone.jpg


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

It's hard for me to figure out exactly how long I've been in the relationship I'm in .. it just sort of happened. I know when it became "official" in a label sort of way, but it happened long before that, shortly after I started talking to him we just clicked in a really amazing way.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Single for six and a half months now.
Didn't realize it until I had to count it.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Single since the end of November.
My life is so much better now.

My best friend thinks I'm a sociopath 'cause I called her right after I'd broken up with my boyfriend and I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Eerie said:


> It's hard for me to figure out exactly how long I've been in the relationship I'm in .. it just sort of happened. I know when it became "official" in a label sort of way, but it happened long before that, shortly after I started talking to him we just clicked in a really amazing way.


I can't really be sure either, for the same reason. If I have to guess, I'll say six months.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been single my entire life (16 1/2 years).


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Single for 6 months


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Apr 26, 2011)

Single for almost 5 years now


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Single all my life, 25 years. I 'might had been falsely' in one for about 2 months or so but its not really considered a relationship since it wasn't official or anything, plus it was a 'LDR'. So yep, single it had been.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

single, baby!

for the first time in the last 7 years..and since..September?

yeah, not longthe single thing usually doesn't last for moi..


----------



## tnredhead (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm 30, and on hindsight, I can't say that I have ever been in a serious relationship. I have been voluntarily celibate for almost ten years and would probably still be a virgin if left to my own devices (lame, I know). I like the place I'm in now (mentally and emotionally) so it has all worked out. Having someone to share my life with would be nice at this point, but I'm not going to rush, settle, or see it as a personal failure if I don't get to have that.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Single for over a week now and feeling confident about it.


----------



## Ambii (Apr 26, 2011)

I've been single for just over a year now, before that I had a 6 year on and off long distance relationship :L


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

Single since I was born.


----------



## Colombina (Aug 3, 2010)

Single for five years! With a couple unsatisfying flings. Good learning experiences, though. One of these days I'll get it right. :blushed:


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

Single since June 2007, so about 4 years.
That particular relationship only lasted ~ 4 months anyways, so it was more a break from singleness then the singleness is a break from being part of a couple.
My heart has never really been involved in any of the relationships I've ever been in.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@freyaliesel so if your heart wasn't involved, what was?


----------



## Gloaming (Apr 29, 2011)

24 years single, looking and not looking at the same time.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Single:
18 years, 3 months 19 days.


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> @freyaliesel so if your heart wasn't involved, what was?


>_>
Well, I genuinely liked the person, I was just never in love with them.
You know? The relationship never had any lasting potential in my eyes, but they liked me, and I liked them, so I went out with them.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

freyaliesel said:


> >_>
> Well, I genuinely liked the person, I was just never in love with them.
> You know? The relationship never had any lasting potential in my eyes, but they liked me, and I liked them, so I went out with them.


Interesting..so you've never been in love with someone you were in s relationship with, you're saying?


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> Interesting..so you've never been in love with someone you were in s relationship with, you're saying?


That's exactly what I'm saying.
Any time I've ever been in love with somebody it's always been an unrequited emotion.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

freyaliesel said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying.
> Any time I've ever been in love with somebody it's always been an unrequited emotion.


I'm sorry to hear that.
But thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gloaming (Apr 29, 2011)

freyaliesel said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying.
> Any time I've ever been in love with somebody it's always been an unrequited emotion.


Aint that a prickly beeatch? I can relate; how long has it been since you've really fallen for someone?


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

single for about 6 months...

before that, the time we had together was without a doubt the most interesting in my life. loosing her almost broke me.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

chibs said:


> single for about 6 months...
> 
> before that, the time we had together was without a doubt the most interesting in my life. loosing her almost broke me.


I like the usage of 'almost', mate ;P
A better one will come around..once you're no longer..diluted about it.


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> I like the usage of 'almost', mate ;P
> A better one will come around..once you're no longer..diluted about it.


thanks 

but _back then_, it was awful.

right now, i'm actually completely fine... hence the 'almost'


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

chibs said:


> thanks
> 
> but _back then_, it was awful.
> 
> right now, i'm actually completely fine... hence the 'almost'


trust me, I've been in that back then.

it's um..not a pretty place. it didn't break me, cause I wouldn't let it, but it numbed the hell out of me for while..

So I know


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> trust me, I've been in that back then.
> 
> it's um..not a pretty place. it didn't break me, cause I wouldn't let it, but it numbed the hell out of me for while..
> 
> So I know


'numb' is actually the perfect word for it.

still, pulling myself out of it was one hard thing do... i really had to call 'bullshit!' on myself 

sounds cliche, but i came out a better person... i hope you did, too...


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

chibs said:


> 'numb' is actually the perfect word for it.
> 
> still, pulling myself out of it was one hard thing do... i really had to call 'bullshit!' on myself
> 
> sounds cliche, but i came out a better person... i hope you did, too...


eh, I think I am pretty bearable..much less dramatic..a lot more easy going
and um..pretty fucking fearless...actually;P

so I guess that's ..better


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

Gloaming said:


> Aint that a prickly beeatch? I can relate; how long has it been since you've really fallen for someone?


There was a guy I knew when I was 16-18 that I was head over heels for, and I ran into him recently and I think I still have feelings for him. Nothing particularly earth shattering, but enough that I have to tell myself not to stalk him on like facebook or something.

More recently, I have a friend that I've known for 3 years (online exclusively) that I consider myself in love with, but it's not something I would ever reveal to him because I don't want to lose him as a friend.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

sonicdrink said:


> Single?
> In a relationship?
> Married?
> Engaged?
> ...


I have been separated for over three years, after a fifteen-year marriage, and we just haven't bothered to make the split official yet mostly because of the benefits of legal marriage. Why? We were unable reconcile life directions, despite our negotiation; remarkably, we still are very close despite everything, which says something.

I had a relationship in the middle of that three-year gap, a pretty serious one, but in the end it was again a situation where we both wanted different things and couldn't resolve that, so ... another ending.

The next time, I'm gonna make sure we both agree on the basics, so that there's no more weirdness over where we are going together.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

Single and swooning over the male anatomy for 22 years.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

Single for three years.


----------



## neuropedia (Mar 12, 2011)

six months single
thank god that's over s'all ima say


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

freyaliesel said:


> More recently, I have a friend that I've known for 3 years (online exclusively) that I consider myself in love with, but it's not something I would ever reveal to him because I don't want to lose him as a friend.


What if he feels the same way?


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

freyaliesel said:


> More recently, I have a friend that I've known for 3 years (online exclusively) that I consider myself in love with, but it's not something I would ever reveal to him because I don't want to lose him as a friend.


I never quite understood such a view; with does a declaration of love have to mess with a/the friendship previously established? It's either a yes or no, in case of a no you just wait until your hormones are back on track and keep on going where you left off.


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> What if he feels the same way?


He's really good at picking up when people like him, and he's not afraid to approach people that he likes. So if he did like me, he would have said something by now. He knows that I've done online relationships so that wouldn't be a deterrent.

@Erbse
I know that I'm personally uncomfortable around people that have expressed feelings for me that I don't reciprocate, I tend to avoid them because it makes me feel bad. This is why I am always hesitant to tell people that I like them, because if they feel the same way I do about being the object of unrequited romantic feeling, I don't want to be the person cut off. I would rather love them in close proximity and painful silence then not be around them at all.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Been single for about 18 years now XD


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@freyaliesel I think if you're really insane about someone the online thing wouldn't be a deterrent.I mean, sure, more effort to see each other, but if that effort pays off then that's fucking beautiful.

I just know that if I had feelings for someone, I would explode if I didn't tell them.
But then again, I've been fortunate enough to not have been in unrequited situations.


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

@Kr3m1in
I go back and forth. I want to tell him, but I'm afraid that what I'm feeling isn't really love, it's admiration, or I've put him on a pedestal, or it's just infatuation, or something else, and if it does work out, that I'll lose interest and it will all end up being a horrible mistake and I'll have ruined something that I once held dear, like every relationship I've ever been in.
People are so complicated.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

freyaliesel said:


> @Kr3m1in
> I go back and forth. I want to tell him, but I'm afraid that what I'm feeling isn't really love, it's admiration, or I've put him on a pedestal, or it's just infatuation, or something else, and if it does work out, that I'll lose interest and it will all end up being a horrible mistake and I'll have ruined something that I once held dear, like every relationship I've ever been in.
> People are so complicated.


Damn, that's a lot of cognitive loops. I always know what's what with moi, I either have feelings or I don't
But I've never fallen for a friend either.
People can be oblivious, so I make myself clear.I am terrified on missing out on an amazing relationship just because I didn't have the balls to go and say what I want.

But everyone's got their strategies


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

@Kr3m1in 
I wish I had your strength.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Single for 4 months and 1 day.

Yeah, my ex and I broke up on new years night...


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@freyaliesel
oh I am really not that strong, just incredibly reckless and gots insatiable thirst for adventure and beauty;P


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I have been in a long distance relationship for a little under 2,5 years. She lives in London so naturally the big wedding was a great inspiration for me. 
Before that I have been single for over 25 years.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

Married for 7 months 21 days.

My mental maths sucks, took me like 5 minutes to work that out!


----------



## Kaetastrophe (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been single for about 4 months and plan on keeping it that way for a while.


----------



## joey laijas (May 1, 2011)

single for 2 yrs. it's starting to worry me for some reason.


----------

